# what is a good small dog for a young family



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We were hanging out with our neighbors yesterday and they just lost the last of their 3 dogs to old age. They really miss having a dog in the house. They have 3 children ages 1, 4, and 6. The father was talking about getting a miniature australian shepherd, and personally I think that is a horrible idea for such a busy house. I don't know the miniatures, but we had a bad experience with herding in our old rescue with our children. She was smart as a whip, but man, she was a working dog for sure. She needed tons of exercise and mental stimulation or she was destructive. 
I mentioned a Cavalier King Charles to them as a good dog. Do any of you have any other suggestions for a smaller dog. I personally prefer larger breeds, but they want a dog 20lb or under.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

If I ever got a small dog I'd get a pug.
I've known some pretty cool Boston terriers, but think they require a lot of mental/physical stimulation as well


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Cavaliers are wonderful but have a ton of health issues so you _really_ need to find a reputable breeder that health tests. Shih Tzus are great little dogs and you can keep them in a puppy clip to make grooming easier. Here's a great web site about small dogs and their individual traits:

Small Dog Breeds A to Z (Complete list)

Also, there are a ton of small breeds in shelters and rescues, maybe have them check out some of those. At least that way, if they go for a little bit older dog, they'll know exactly what they're getting.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Suni52 said:


> I mentioned a Cavalier King Charles to them as a good dog.


Our neighbors have one and it doesn't have that little dog attitude that small dogs can sometimes get. She is a very merry, easy going dog. The only problem is the health concerns of the breed.

Honestly, the best small dogs I've seen around were mixed breeds from the pound!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beagles are very good family dogs, they're GREAT with children, low maintenance. Weight averages between 18-30 lbs.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My choices.... (and I love small dogs too)... :

































































One of the above is a mutt, but a common one you will find in rescue and shelters. I have friends with one and this dog is the best little dog. 

The others are tough little dogs who think they are big dogs.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

With children that young, they need to have a sturdy dog that is easy-going and loves attention. I have to say the first to come to mind is a Boston Terrier.

Edit: Many small dogs under twenty pounds, like the Pomeranian, are not suitable for families with small children. Young children can too easily hurt a toy dog, especially a puppy. As well, many toy dog breeds are difficult to housebreak, which means there are 'piddles and piles' for a one year old to find or get into. Usually, with children that young, a young adult dog who is already housebroke and proven to love children can be the best pet of all for a busy family.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I really wanted a Miniature Pinscher but unfortunately there's no breeders of them in Southern Ontario.... except one who only breeds the red ones and I want a black/tan....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Edit: Many small dogs under twenty pounds, like the Pomeranian, are not suitable for families with small children. Young children can too easily hurt a toy dog, especially a puppy.


Most of the Poms I know are kept with big dogs who can be rougher than small children. They think they are tough. 

I like shelties and yorkies too - but those dogs definitely are too thin skinned and sensitive. And breakable.




> As well, many toy dog breeds are difficult to housebreak,


Totally agree with this. 

Other breeds I like but didn't want to mention because of the energy level...

Border terrier
Westie terrier
Cairn terrier
Boston terrier

Any terrier... I probably would be hesitant to bring home when you have 3 kids under 7.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Beagles. BUT, you really have to work at training them and they will wander off, given the chance. But, I never met one that wasn't easy going.

Min Pins have a reputation for being a little 'sharp'. I wouldn't put one with small children.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Cavs are a wonderful family dog, but I wouldn't wish a 1 year old on such a small dog. If they were to get a grown dog from rescue, maybe, but not a toy puppy of any breed IMO. You can find healthy Cavs but you do need to research the breed and breeders thoroughly. I adore mine and she has been the best pet ever for a little girl who loved to dress her up in clothes, etc. but my daughter was 9 when we got her. 

I volunteer at our local SPCA, and there are so many small dogs there. It would be great if you could convince the parents to go to the local shelter and talk to an adoption specialist about the type of dog that would be good for their family. They don't have to adopt from there, but they could get some excellent advice.

IMO what would be better would be a mellow mid-sized dog. I know they say they want a small dog, but do they realize that the majority of dog bites come from small dogs? It's the big dog bites that get media attention. Most small breeds don't tolerate children all that well. Please do tell to not get a cocker...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Please do tell to not get a cocker...


Cockers are heavier than 20lbs, but I absolutely love them. When we were kids, we were BFF's with the cocker next door. We took care of him for his owner when she was at work, and we played with him all the time. That dog never mouthed or bit like goldens do... 

I do know that some of the cockers and springers have rage problems, but like with cavaliers, if you go with a well-bred dog, you should have a very nice dog. 

Where I train there was somebody who brought in a cocker with a full show coat for a obedience match. I just about fell over drooling. That coat would be a nightmare around our house (would totally have to get comfy with the clippers if I owned one), but it's simply beautiful to see one gliding across the floor with skirts a-flowing.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We previously owned two pekingese from a top kennel. They were very calm lap dogs. They are prone to back problems, and I would be nervous that a young child could potentinally twist the dog when trying to pick it up. They are really not good at going for walks, and are hard to housebreak (in my experience), and probably not the brightest breed. Our joke was, when we would say Alfie's name, it would appear as if Alfie would think, "Huh? Huh? You talking to ME?" But our Alfie was so affectionate & cuddly & such a happy guy; Carlos would have been best as an "only dog", as although he loved people, he was jealous of our other dogs. When we got the Pekes, we had no children, but they were around for the births of two of our three kids. They were both gentle with the kids until they became seniors, and then Carlos got snippy due to being in pain from spinal problems. I would say that, if the children are gentle and calm, and they are not looking for a dog that can fetch & go on long walks, but rather one that just wants to be on your lap & cuddle, a Peke would be a good choice. I have three young children who are high-energy, therefore we did not consider getting another Peke, and rather looked into Goldens (as I have owned Golden mixes prior).


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I recommend Beagles!! The perfect smaller dog in my opinion. I agree with Out West that the shelter would be the best place to start a search as there are many small dogs waiting to be adopted - we got my toy poodle mix Oscar from a county shelter and he is the best!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My very first dog was a Beagle....wonderful, fun-loving dog...ears like velvet...
Having said that - he was VERY slow to housebreak and was a door-dasher. 
I shed more tears over that dog than any other Ive ever had...he would sneak out the door and follow me to school and hang around outside my classroom. I remember calling my mom on more then one occasion - "::Sniff-sniff:: Mom pleeease come and pick up the dog before the dog catcher gets him!"


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely not a mini Aussie! My sister in law has one with 3 kids, ..... too much! They are struggling with the energy level! My vote is going to the shelter!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't have a yorkie (I have Biewer yorkies). As Aslinn stated earlier, toy breeds are very fragile and small children can hurt them easily. They are almost impossible to completely housebreak and if handled wrong can be nippy. Love my bunch but wouldn't let them go to a family with children under 12. 

I like the Cavaliers and pugs are amazingly sturdy and loving. Pugs you must learn to love their heavy breathing, but what great dogs.

I say go to a shelter, bet the perfect dog is there waiting. Wish the family might consider holding off until the youngest is older. Going to be hard to have 2 small children and a dog unless it is an adult (of any mix or breed). Small kids must be monitored ALL the time when around a dog of any age. Hard when you have 2 young kids.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With the pugs, probably the only issue I have is the barking. <>- And that's probably only related to one of my neighbors who is a failed foster to 3 wonderful pugs. Who have a screamy type bark. >.<


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beagles are very good family dogs, they're GREAT with children, low maintenance. Weight averages between 18-30 lbs.


In my experience they can be very vocal


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

MIL has Beagles (6 of them) and yes...they bark A LOT.

And they like to wander off.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

We had a Bichon growing up. My brother was 2 when we got him. Mom also search out for an older puppy. Bijou was 8 months when we got him from a breeder- He was going to be "too" big according to the breeder. I think they should be no bigger than 12 pounds but he ended up being 16 pounds.

I personally have never meet a "bad" or "ragey" cocker.

If is was me I would wait til your youngest was a little older. Why have 2 babies at the same time if you can help it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> In my experience they can be very vocal


I have heard that about them too. 

When my husband and I were first married, we had two Yorkies that lived to be 17 and 16.5. Then I adopted two older Female Cockers-both of them were very gentle and sweet, not hyper or nippy as some can be. They were great with my son when he was growing up. 

We have several small dogs on my street-they're all very vocal, hyper, will come charging at you when you're out walking.

I've seen some really great small dogs, easy going, quiet, gentle, but unfortunately the ones currently living on my street are not.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a tough question. 

We have a JRT (which I DO not recommend for just anyone). 

She is great with our son (now 3)--but the biggest problem is not that she snips, etc--she is very good--but our son wants to carry her around, pick her up, etc--because she is small and he can. We have to supervise them very closely and remind him EVERY day (several times) that he can pet her, but it's NOT ok to pick her up.

I've been racking my brain--and I just can't recommend a small breed dog for a family with young children. I think this may be a case of an individual dog fitting instead of a breed fitting. I hope they find one that fits their family.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for your responses. I have heard about Beagles being very vocal as well. And to be honest, I have met few cocker spaniels that I would trust around my kids. I remember my friend had one when we were growing up and someone had to hold it whenever someone left the house, or she would charge you on your way out the door. I've also met a few others that just seemed to growl a lot and I just didn't trust them. But they sure are pretty.
I told her to look into pugs, bichon, shi tzu, and beagles. I like the easy going personalities of the king charles, but I didn't know about all the health problems. I don't think they want to spend a fortune on the puppy, so they won't be able to go to a top breeder. Like I said before, I'm not a little dog person. I think they all have Napoleon complexes and something to prove. But that's just me. I think my friend's husband would love a bigger dog, (he's crazy about Sadie) but my friend said it has to be small. :uhoh:
What do you guys think of Havanese? My cousin has one, and she is cute, and perky, but I think this particular dog is dumb as rocks.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Suni52 said:


> Thanks for your responses. I have heard about Beagles being very vocal as well. And to be honest, I have met few cocker spaniels that I would trust around my kids. I remember my friend had one when we were growing up and someone had to hold it whenever someone left the house, or she would charge you on your way out the door. I've also met a few others that just seemed to growl a lot and I just didn't trust them. But they sure are pretty.
> I told her to look into pugs, bichon, shi tzu, and beagles. I like the easy going personalities of the king charles, but I didn't know about all the health problems. I don't think they want to spend a fortune on the puppy, so they won't be able to go to a top breeder. Like I said before, I'm not a little dog person. I think they all have Napoleon complexes and something to prove. But that's just me. I think my friend's husband would love a bigger dog, (he's crazy about Sadie) but my friend said it has to be small. :uhoh:
> What do you guys think of Havanese? My cousin has one, and she is cute, and perky, but I think this particular dog is dumb as rocks.


Havaneses are similar to Bichons. 

With a 1 year old you want dumb so they don't realize they should run and hide


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

We also have 2 Cavalier King Charles Spaniels and they are amazing! Smart, funny, lovable and often referred to as a "small Golden Retriever". They think that they are Goldens, having been around them all the time. Just make sure to get one from a reputable breeder, that does health clearances, etc., like any good breeder should do. Feel free to PM me with any specific questions


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Suni52 said:


> I don't think they want to spend a fortune on the puppy, so they won't be able to go to a top breeder.


If this is the case then I would highly recommend rescues. They'll know what they're getting and they won't be lining the pockets of less than reputable breeders, aka BYBs. There are a ton of purebred rescues. Here are a few in your area:

Pug Rescue Of North Carolina

— North Carolina Bichon Frise Rescue — ADOPTIONS —*RescueMe.Org

Triangle Beagle Rescue | North Carolina | Put a Little Hound In Your Heart

North Carolina Shih Tzu Rescue

Havanese Rescue


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I totally second the Bichon Frise! Wonderful family dogs. But, definitely get one from a reputable breeder, because over the past 10 yrs or so, BYBs have ruined most.

Here's a good link to start:

Bichon Frise Club of America - Home Page


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Beagle, start the training early.

Would never own another, or recommend a ShiTzu. Can not be house trained reliably. And every one who says they can will always add, "but he does have accidents once in a while." Would rather have a rattle snake, at least a snake is consistant in their temprement.

Max


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Beagle, start the training early.
> 
> Would never own another, or recommend a ShiTzu. Can not be house trained reliably. And every one who says they can will always add, "but he does have accidents once in a while." Would rather have a rattle snake, at least a snake is consistant in their temprement.
> 
> Max


 Wow, have never heard that before about them, but that is how I felt about our Lhasa Apso. (I think that was the closest I ever came to hating a dog). :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

PrincessDaisy said:


> Beagle, start the training early.
> 
> Would never own another, or recommend a ShiTzu. Can not be house trained reliably. And every one who says they can will always add, "but he does have accidents once in a while." Would rather have a rattle snake, at least a snake is consistant in their temprement.
> 
> Max


 
I second this. Although a shih tzu was my best friend growing up, he could be nasty ( I had lots of bites from him), and in the 17 years I had him, he was never 100 percent housebriken.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@shih tsu's - I have a coworker with three of them. Very sweet dogs. Only problem and the only reason why I wouldn't want one is because of the eyes. Each dog lost its eyes because of glaucoma.

She just got another puppy and this dog - she compares it to a golden retriever. I think it's been so long since she's had a young and healthy dog, but this dog has a very high gear retrieve instinct and he's smart as a tack. 

That going along with the shih tsu that my barn lady has running with her three german shepherds - I only have a positive opinion of these dogs. I can't imagine them being snappy or nasty - although considering how many come from bad breeders, of course that happens.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> @shih tsu's - I have a coworker with three of them. Very sweet dogs. Only problem and the only reason why I wouldn't want one is because of the eyes. Each dog lost its eyes because of glaucoma.
> 
> She just got another puppy and this dog - she compares it to a golden retriever. I think it's been so long since she's had a young and healthy dog, but this dog has a very high gear retrieve instinct and he's smart as a tack.
> 
> That going along with the shih tsu that my barn lady has running with her three german shepherds - I only have a positive opinion of these dogs. I can't imagine them being snappy or nasty - although considering how many come from bad breeders, of course that happens.


Sounds like they are not willing to put in the money to buy from a reputable breeder, mine was a poorly bred one, although he was more to the standard than most I see today.

Mine also suffered with over fifteen years of eye issues. Frequent ulcers from dry eye, even though we tried our best to prevent them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cubbysan said:


> Sounds like they are not willing to put in the money to buy from a reputable breeder, mine was a poorly bred one, although he was more to the standard than most I see today.


I have no idea - that's the worst part. This woman is not the type to buy from a byb, so...? 

So even though all three of her dogs were ancient before they lost their eyes, that's not something I'd ever want to deal with.  

And then I come on here and somebody pointed out that certain breeds like pugs and shihtsus and pekes all have problems with eyes popping out? Eek.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Megora said:


> And then I come on here and somebody pointed out that certain breeds like pugs and shihtsus and pekes all have problems with eyes popping out? Eek.


Yes, my cousin's pekingese's eye popped out. When he was a puppy before going home to her ( her brother was the breeder ), the puppy fell off something and its eye popped out. The vet fixed it, and the dog is now an adult and looks fine. Before that, I had never heard of that happening.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Megora mentioned Border Terriers. Actually, they are very very good with children and very sturdy. They do have a high energy level, but not significantly higher than most other small dogs. But with younger children you want a dog with a higher energy level to be able to keep up with them. They are very nice family pets, just not a well known breed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aislinn said:


> Megora mentioned Border Terriers. Actually, they are very very good with children and very sturdy. They do have a high energy level, but not significantly higher than most other small dogs. But with younger children you want a dog with a higher energy level to be able to keep up with them. They are very nice family pets, just not a well known breed.


I do know of one bad attack with a border terrier. The dog very likely had other issues going on, but the little girl had to have plastic surgery to put her face back together. 

And that little girl went back home to her own border terrier, so it obviously didn't traumatize her, but...


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

"Bad Breeder" is not the catch all reason that bad dogs exist. It is blatent snobbery to use that expression for every problem dog that is mentioned on these boards.

Our PoopZoo was from a leading breeder. In 1983 we paid nearly $2000 for the puppy. Breeder had BIB awards from one end of the country to the other, including Westminster. BIS for every major show with the exception of Westminster. So your off hand comment that "bad breeder" is the reason is wrong.

Do you realize that all of these dogs in western civilization decend from just two breeding pairs brought out of China in 1930? Can we say severe inbreeding? Alge in the gene pool? They are tempremental at best, and just mean normaly. Vendictive little bastages. Will stare you in the eye as they poop and pee on the new Persian carpet with great satisfaction.

Again, get the kids a good old beagle pup from a breeder that supplies hunters. Study all the training materials for the breed BEFORE getting the puppy so you can hit the ground running. Do not overfeed, they get fat easily and quickly. teach to run on a tread mill for those days you can't get out for a run with "Snoopy". Never let out off the lead. except in the fenced back yard. Full "hunter" style collar name plate. Because someday, the kids WILL forget and let him out.


Max


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I've worked within the pet retail field for 35 years and almost all of the shops I worked in also had grooming. I can honestly say I've met hundreds and hundreds of Shih Tzus, maybe more, and I don't remember one of them being aggressive. They were all so sweet and total love bugs. I do remember one that was somewhat cranky, but she was deaf and blind and almost 18 years old. The groomer just had to go slow. 

Now Lhasas, yes, a lot of those were total brats. Every groomer I've ever known would take a Shih Tzu over a Lhasa any day of the week. Not all were bad but I'd say a good majority were. But really, I don't remember any issues with Shih Tzus. Along with Lhasas, there were bratty Westies, Scotties, Kerry Blues, JRTs, and some Poms. Those were the only breeds that I remember standing out as being "difficult". Border Terriers were sweet also, even when they had to be hand stripped.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought I'd get back on to mention a really sweet dog I see at my dog park all the time. He's just adorable and cute, and the little boy of the family comes and throws the ball for him. He probably weighs about 12 pounds wet. I asked about him and was told he was a pound puppy. They think he's half toy poodle and some sort of small terrier. I think your friends' best bet really is to call around to the animal shelters and look for small mixed breed puppies or young dogs where they can know what at least what the mothers breed is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PrincessDaisy said:


> It is blatent snobbery to use that expression for every problem dog that is mentioned on these boards.


I don't think people are doing that. 

There are behavioral problems which ARE due to poor breeding practices. At least in goldens. 

I referred to bad breeders as far as shih-tsus in response to somebody else's post about a dog being nasty and mean. If these dogs are mean, aggressive, snappy - that is probably a combination of handling and breeding. All of the shi's I've met (dog class + they are just a very popular dog with a lot of barn people) are awesome dogs. 

This is their breed standard: As the sole purpose of the Shih Tzu is that of a companion and house pet, it is essential that its temperament be outgoing, happy, affectionate, friendly and trusting towards all.



> Our PoopZoo was from a leading breeder. In 1983 we paid nearly $2000 for the puppy. Breeder had BIB awards from one end of the country to the other, including Westminster. BIS for every major show with the exception of Westminster. So your off hand comment that "bad breeder" is the reason is wrong.


Are you talking about accidents? 

That is generally due to the owners in some way or other, not the breeders. Small dogs have small bladders. 

I do know of small breeds of all kinds who will leak a little bit out of excitement. That happens and you can't yell at these dogs for having an accident like that. For that matter, I've seen goldens have similar "excitement piddles". 

Having poop and pee accidents, that to me likely stems from the owners being lax in some way in assuming their little dog is housetrained before it actually is. It takes a LONG time before some little dogs are thoroughly housetrained. You have to understand that and not take it out on the dog.



> Again, get the kids a good old beagle pup from a breeder that supplies hunters. Study all the training materials for the breed BEFORE getting the puppy so you can hit the ground running. Do not overfeed, they get fat easily and quickly. teach to run on a tread mill for those days you can't get out for a run with "Snoopy". Never let out off the lead. except in the fenced back yard. Full "hunter" style collar name plate. Because someday, the kids WILL forget and let him out.


Beagles get fat because their owners just keep them in the backyards when these dogs were bred to work. If you have a daily walk routine, that should be fine. <- My neighbors walk their beagles every day and their dogs are perfect. 

They need microchips and obedience training. And beagles will run through invisible fencing.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I am really impressed with a sheltie in our agility class. His handler is a very young boy and his dog has a wonderful personality and excellent obedience.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Shetland Sheepdog would have my vote!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Shetland Sheepdog would have my vote!


I don't know any ill tempered Shelties


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

We love Cricket,Schitzu/Rat Terrier mix. She weighs a little over six pounds she was the runt of the litter. She is our first small dog. We always have had 60 lbs or bigger. She does not shed, Schitzu's do not shed. Full blood Schitzu's get to around 8 - 10 pounds. She is a happy go lucky little girl and loves my grand children 4&2. If from the right breeder and handled by children from birth they are a great pet. They will do almost anything a big dog will do. Cricket plays fetch til her legs almost drop off, swims with our lab Pearl and hangs out in the shop with John. She also LOVES to be cuddle and does not mind wearing clothes (I put them on her after her grooming if it is cold). Here are pics of her in full coat,after a cut,little shirt on,& with Pearl. Cricket came from a private home, a grandmother with lots of grand children my husband paid 50.00 dollars for her. The lady started them right off with crated training and potty training. By right breeder I mean someone who cares enough to do these things. There are also plenty of small dogs in rescues too.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wanted to come back and add one more post. Went to SPCA where I volunteer the other day and saw the kind of dog I think your friend should look for. One year old, mostly yellow Lab, mixed with something smaller. Weighed about 40 lbs. sweetest boy, loved to fetch, would be a great dog with kids. With a one year old, you have a better idea of what you're getting. I hope you haven't gotten so much info your friends won't be listening! But thought Id throw this in.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Border Terriers , Shelties, a well bred Dachshund... great dogs... nice temperaments but OMG the barking... bark bark bark bark bark bark bark and bark some more... that would drive me insane... 

Honestly, if they aren't going to go to a good reputable breeder then send them to the shelter at least then they can save a life and not support poor breeding practices and deal with the breed specific illnesses that you run into when you get poorly bred dogs... 

My vote would be young adult from the shelter....


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> I second this. Although a shih tzu was my best friend growing up, he could be nasty ( I had lots of bites from him), and in the 17 years I had him, he was never 100 percent housebriken.


Cricket has been totally house trained from eight months. She is twenty months old and to this date no accidents. Our vet told us the same thing, little dogs are hard to house train completely. Every time she goes for her check up he asks about her potty habits, I tell him they are perfect. House training is only as good as the work and effort you put into it. Breed or size does not matter. If where you got your "puppy" the breeder started out on the crate training and potty habits and you continue on with a structured schedule. We were lucky that the woman that we got Cricket did this with them. She also had many Grandchildren and the pups were carefully and lovingly handled everyday. Nine times out of ten you will be successful. An older dog and a new owner is another thing. That depends on how responsible the previous owner was,(JMO).


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Cricket is adorable!!  I see the shihtzu in her but not the rat terrier. 

I had a shihtzu and he was a great dog except when it came time for grooming, mainly the brushing and clipping. He also did have occasionally accidents but he had many issues. He was a rescued dog who should never had been bred..two people decided to breed their two dogs so their kids could experience birth:doh:. He was only 4 weeks old when I got him because they were going to euthanize him because he couldn't walk well in his back end, after a few chiropractic treatments he walked normally..he went on to have many more problems and only lived a very short life but I would have one again, but probably later in life when my kids are older and really know how to respect a dogs space. Plus I've see plenty of little puppies/dogs with broken legs due to little kids picking them up and dropping them. 

I prefer shihtzus over lhasas any day of the week, they have more tempermant issues.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Shalva said:


> Border Terriers , Shelties, a well bred Dachshund... great dogs... nice temperaments but OMG the barking... bark bark bark bark bark bark bark and bark some more... that would drive me insane...
> 
> Honestly, if they aren't going to go to a good reputable breeder then send them to the shelter at least then they can save a life and not support poor breeding practices and deal with the breed specific illnesses that you run into when you get poorly bred dogs...
> 
> My vote would be young adult from the shelter....


We have be sooooo lucky that Cricket is not a barker,in fact I know where her brother and sister went and they are not barkers either,just as sweet disposition and good potty habits also. I also agree with the one year old 40 pound lab mix. Labs are excellent family dogs and that is a nice size, and a good age.


----------

